# Going to get an inspection camera.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't own one but a few members have talk highly of the Snake by rigid.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have the rigid. It has saved saved me time on several jobs. Don't use it much though.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> We have the rigid. It has saved saved me time on several jobs. Don't use it much though.


That's why I didn't get one. I have always been able to figure out something. I hated having a tool that I use once every few years. Probably be broken by the time I needed it.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've done a lot of specialty fishing, I've got sticks, all kinds of chains and magnets, etc. I still haven't come to a situation in which I found a good use for the Ridgid Seasnake that I bought a few years ago. I've tried it, but there is only so much you could do without having manipulation of the head of the snake like the big boys have. Once you stick it in the hole you can't control the head much. You can try and bounce it off things to get it to bend in the direction you want, but it's still limited in its use. I've always found a better way to do it than using the Seasnake. It's too bad because I spent the money on it and would like to get some use out of it,


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's why I didn't get one. I have always been able to figure out something. I hated having a tool that I use once every few years. Probably be broken by the time I needed it.



The few times I have used it made it worth every penny though. I can usually figure things out too but now if I am having trouble fishing I go get the camera. Usually you can then see what the problem is and then figure something out. I fought a wire for an hour one time. Then I remembered we had the cameras. 2 minutes later the wire was fished.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's why I didn't get one. I have always been able to figure out something. I hated having a tool that I use once every few years. Probably be broken by the time I needed it.


I've always been able to figure out a way to do what I needed to do but its always at a cost of frustration and time. Plus I hate when I have to drill blindly and hope I don't hit something on the other side...


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

My bud Jarrod (owner of electrical contracting company) recently purchased the Milwaukee snake camera. It has audio, video, picture and web cam cabilities (usb port connections, I think) and the screen resolution is pretty dang good, I'd have to say. 

Brightly lit at the end and extensions can be added to make the snake twice as long. 

It saved his ass big time, time and money and headache on the last three story 1923 house we were re-wiring.

I think it was $400 at The Home Depot.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i had the milwaukee camera, hence the term had.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> i *had* the milwaukee camera, hence the term *had*.




Let me guess.....crack is expensive and since you didn't use the camera often you pawned it to get some money for more crack?...:blink::laughing::jester:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> i had the milwaukee camera, hence the term had.


I didn't want to say anything bad about it as his is new and is awesome new but on another tool thread on here, concerning drills, I went off the deep end as the same friend of mine has purchased the lithium ion 18 and 12 volt Milwaukee drills and both went bad and not even from anything out of the ordinary, just drilling through 2 x 4s and the regular elecrical drilling, and all within the first four months for the small 12 volt drill and just under a year for the 18 volt big one.

He also bought a Milwaukee pocket ncv voltage tester and within two weeks it quit working.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Let me guess.....crack is expensive and since you didn't use the camera often you pawned it to get some money for more crack?...:blink::laughing::jester:


how did you guess, pawn shops are supposed to keep that private.

never really used it and got tired of moving it around


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> I didn't want to say anything bad about it as his is new and is awesome new but on another tool thread on here, concerning drills, I went off the deep end as the same friend of mine has purchased the lithium ion 18 and 12 volt Milwaukee drills and both went bad and not even from anything out of the ordinary, just drilling through 2 x 4s and the regular elecrical drilling, and all within the first four months for the small 12 volt drill and just under a year for the 18 volt big one.
> 
> He also bought a Milwaukee pocket ncv voltage tester and within two weeks it quit working.


And there are a few guys here who swear by milwaukee:whistling2:


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the expensive Milwaukee model. I have not really found a need for it tho it is fun to play with. I find that the light is not bright enough but i like that it works with my driver. for a buck fifty I'll upload a video I took with it during fishing.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> I have the expensive Milwaukee model. I have not really found a need for it tho it is fun to play with. I find that the light is not bright enough but i like that it works with my driver. for a buck fifty I'll upload a video I took with it during fishing.


I'm calling you out on that...










Now post the video. :jester:


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Cameras strike me as one of those tools that you won't use very often, but when you do use them they'll save you a bunch of time and frustration. I can think of a few fishing jobs that a camera would have helped me.

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

d-fi said:


> Cameras strike me as one of those tools that you won't use very often, but when you do use them they'll save you a bunch of time and frustration. I can think of a few fishing jobs that a camera would have helped me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


You got that right. It's a problem solver that you'll never really know when you'll need. If you don't have one, you'll never know if it would have helped you or not. If you have one, you may ride around with it for months before it saves you butt some afternoon.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the WIC-100 from these guys:

http://www.all-spec.com/products/WIC-100.html


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the Milwaukee model 2311-21

What you are seeing is me trying to get a jetline around a spade bit (coming out of the top plate) and a knot tied, then I poked it to make sure it was tight.

The first floor wall did not line up with the walls on the 2 nd floor. So we are looking in the floor joist space under some hardword flooring from a spot about 8' away where they would not notice a hole in the floor. From this spot we were able to get in a fish line up the wall space from one floor across the joist space and then around another corner. Up over down and back. I suspose it could have been done with out but then I wouldn't have pics.

lets see if the video posts Up is to the right.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> I have the Milwaukee model 2311-21
> 
> What you are seeing is me trying to get a jetline around a spade bit (coming out of the top plate) and a knot tied, then I poked it to make sure it was tight.
> 
> ...


 TOO DARK... Can't see a thing.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> TOO DARK... Can't see a thing.


That's what I was going to say too... I hope the WIC-100 does better.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

The dewalt one has a wireless screen. has any one used it?


----------



## daveco (Jun 12, 2010)

I was searching to see if anyone uses cameras for fishing and found this post. I'm not talking about the expensive scope type cameras. Just the simple digital camera that you can carry in your pocket. Small enough to stick in a hole and snap a photo. Zoom in on the display to see up close. Plenty of light with the flash and many other uses for it. I use it to snap photos of drawings when there isn't a copy machine handy. Take pictures of roughed in walls for helping to find where the drywallers covered my boxes!, pictures of job sites to look at while doing a bid, snap shots of name plates in hard to see areas and many other uses.


----------

